# The thick dog collars



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can find a nice thick dog collar? The one I have now is getting small quick lol thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

You will not find better made collars than Shane of Stillwater Kennel Supply. Very reputable, fast service great prices.

http://www.stillwaterkennelsupply.com

Harnesses, collars, leads, scales, hides and a huge selection of designs.

The only collars and leads my dogs have ever or will ever wear. His products outlast the dogs wearing them.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I second the Stillwater collar. There are also a couple others. Blocky Dog and XDream.
I have collars from both. They are as solid as Stillwater but not as inexpensive.


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi guys, what is the width you use? 1.5", 2"?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Depends on the dog. Usually a stillwater puppy collar til about 8 months, then a 1.5" til 1.5 and then it's a padded 2" 

Eppinette bulldog supply also has good collars as well as obriens.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It really depends on how long the neck is. Ecko wears a 1.5" Cheza can fit a 2" but prefers a 1.5".


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Got it, it depends on the dog's neck. I was asking because here a saw a lot of pits with big collars. Personally I don't like them bigger than 2.5.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thicker collars are to prevent damage when pulling occurs. They're used for chain spots as well. I use the 1.5 when going out in public with my bulls so I have more control over them.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

All of my collars are 1.5. They have light weight collars for home and Stillwater collars for out - thanks to Mac! Kaos can wear a 2in but the 1.5 is sufficient


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> *All of my collars are 1.5*.


I only have one collar! :hammer: I guess I will need to get more for different purposes :thumbsup:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I have an addiction. I'm considering starting a group. I have over 15 collars for Ecko. Cheza already has 5. I've admitted I have a problem, but there's been no intervention, so I keep buying more. I just bought a neoprene padded silver and pink collar from Stillwater for Cheza.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeah I have the same problem. Different collars for different seasons, collars for going out, staying in, etc...I’m not into dressing them up like people but I see nothing wrong with having different collars for different occasions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

does anyone know if stillwater still on business? I sent them an email and IM them through facebook but no answer. Yesterday I called them and I was sent straight to voicemail.
What other options are for 2in. collars?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Stillwater is still in business but he can be difficult to get in touch with. I know it took me a few tries last time. I would keep at him as he does have the best collars around. I think he’s got a different email address listed in FB than he does the web page. I would try both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks DD, I'll give it a try again. He does have nice designs!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You can order online. He sends them out fairly quickly. Keep in mind he runs dogs too and during show season deliveries can be a little slower.

Stillwater Kennel Supply - Dog Collars


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Plenty of places make just as nice collars as Shane in the same designs. Eppinette bulldog supply is just one. Also I know people with way more hardcore dpgs than most ppl here will ever see sitting on a $10 Collar and it's held for 7 years. Don't waste time or money ordering a collar you don't need just because ppl online told you you need one. Shanes collars outlast the most rambunctious of dogs. If you don't have an extremely hard keeper on a tie out 24/7 you don't NEED a Stillwater collar. They're nice but a tool not a status symbol.


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Bulldoggin'!. I need another collar because the one Piccolo is using is getting small and I need to change it, that's why I'm in the market  
I checked the Eppinette's and they are pretty good too! but they have this note of minimum orders of $25, orders under that will not be processed, meaning I need to order at least 2 collars


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

I need lots of things eppinette offers so a $25 min is no problem for me like it would be others. Surely there's something else you should have on hand he offers to round out the order.


----------



## TedRes (Jan 9, 2019)

Do they run sales at Eppinette's at all btw? I need a few things, including a collar, and I'd love to get a better deal if at all possible. haha


----------



## Mamabully (Apr 18, 2020)

neph01 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a nice thick dog collar? The one I have now is getting small quick lol thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tractor supply did have the nice black leather collars with spikes

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------

